# شرح برنامج صيانه الطرق paver المستخدم فى تحديد معامل حاله رصف الطرق pci اعداد مهندس : خالد عبدالكريم



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (26 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شرح برنامج صيانه الطرق MICRO PAVER 5.2 المستخدم فى تحديد معامل حاله رصف الطرق PCI اعداد مهندس : خالد عبدالكريم 

لتحميل البرنامج 

اضغط هنا 

FileSwap.com : PAVER 5.2.zip download free 

لتحميل الشرح 

اضغط هنا 

https://ia600900.us.archive.org/30/items/micro.paver/MICRO.PAVER.5.2.By.Eng.Khlaed.Ahmed.pdf 

او هنا 

MICRO.PAVER.5.2.By.Eng.Khaled.Ahmed.pdf â€” RGhost â€” file sharing 

دمتم فى رعاية الله وحفظه ولاتنسونى من صالح دعائكم مهندس : خالد عبدالكريم​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (29 يوليو 2013)

للرفع


----------



## rafid_alhadethe (2 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## rafid_alhadethe (2 أغسطس 2013)

بس البرنامج بي مشكلة عند فتح الضغط فارجو تصحيحه


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (3 أغسطس 2013)

رابط للبرنامج على ميديا فاير 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/glnam93cnfk3ukl/PAVER+5.2.rar


----------



## rafid_alhadethe (3 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ويعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد الجفري (4 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الجفري (4 أغسطس 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (5 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً على المرور الطيب


----------



## Highway Equipment (8 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ويعطيك العافية​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (14 أغسطس 2013)

شكراااااا للمرور


----------



## mohamedfrah (18 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (18 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## eng-sharif (19 أغسطس 2013)

منورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## 3a5f6cb06e10ab2759 (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا:34:


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (28 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا للمرور الطيب


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (14 سبتمبر 2013)

Up..!!
​


----------



## سمير عمار (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً ونتمنى من سيادتكم المزيد والمزيد وندعو الله عز وجل أن يمد سيادتكم بطول العمر والعمل الصالح ونتمنى لسيادتكم التقدم والرقى والوصول الى ما تريد وتتمنى 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لمرورك 
م سمير عمار 
نورتنى ​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (2 نوفمبر 2013)

up !!!!
​


----------



## ابوصلاح اعتيبي (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله وبارك فيك ....

ممكن اعادة رفع شرح البرنامج على 
mediafire


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (4 نوفمبر 2013)

روابط جديده للشرح 

http://turbobit.net/pfuol3yqhhd4.html

http://www.sendspace.com/file/96vrdl

http://www.mediafire.com/download/cbmvgppn0e222yb/MICRO.PAVER.5.2.By.Eng.Khaled.Ahmed.pdf


http://uploaded.net/file/yjku8vx4


----------



## ragelalmra (4 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير..وطال غيابك عن الملتقي نتمني ان تكون بصحة وخير..ونحن في انتظار باقي شرح برنامج السينكرو..وايضا في انتظار باقي شرح البرايمفيرا للمهندسة علياء..فقد طال انتظارنا ونحن نتشوق لباقي محاضرات الشرح...


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (14 نوفمبر 2013)

رابط من موقع كتب 
http://kutub.info/library/book/12351
او 
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/12431​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (14 نوفمبر 2013)

ragelalmra قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير..وطال غيابك عن الملتقي نتمني ان تكون بصحة وخير..ونحن في انتظار باقي شرح برنامج السينكرو..وايضا في انتظار باقي شرح البرايمفيرا للمهندسة علياء..فقد طال انتظارنا ونحن نتشوق لباقي محاضرات الشرح...



ربنا يبارك فى عمرك والله غصب عنى فعلا انا مشغول جدا 
واول ما بلاقى فرصه ادخل المنتدى مش بتردد 
وان شاء الله اعمل شرح وافى للسينكرو من الاول وارفعه علشان خاطرك انت تحديدأ 
بالنسبه للمهندسه علياء انا طلبت منها فعلا استكمال باقى الدروس لكن لانشغالى مش متابع معاها بصراحه 
​


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (14 نوفمبر 2013)

رابط من موقع كتب 
http://kutub.info/library/book/12351
او 
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/12431​


----------



## ragelalmra (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> ربنا يبارك فى عمرك والله غصب عنى فعلا انا مشغول جدا
> واول ما بلاقى فرصه ادخل المنتدى مش بتردد
> وان شاء الله اعمل شرح وافى للسينكرو من الاول وارفعه علشان خاطرك انت تحديدأ
> بالنسبه للمهندسه علياء انا طلبت منها فعلا استكمال باقى الدروس لكن لانشغالى مش متابع معاها بصراحه
> ​



جزاك الله كل خير وافاد بك عباده..وربنا يعينك علي فعل الخير..


----------



## elfadil (24 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير وربنا يضع في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد عبدالرءوف راج (25 نوفمبر 2013)

روابط الشرح لا تعمل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (25 نوفمبر 2013)

محمد عبدالرءوف راج قال:


> روابط الشرح لا تعمل جزاك الله خيرا



جرب يا اخى الروابط دى شغاله ان شاء الله 
رابط من موقع كتب 
http://kutub.info/library/book/12351
او 
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/12431​


----------



## ragelalmra (20 ديسمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم استاذ خالد....
احب ان استفسر حضرتك في طريقة حساب ال m
how to Reduce the number of deduct values to m
ويا ريت مثال بسيط يوضح حالة ان the number of deduct values available is less than _m _deduct values
والحالة الاخري المعاكسة لها the number of deduct values available is greater than m deduct values
وهذا بالنسبة لحساب قيمة pci يدويا بدون استخدام برنامج 
وجزاك الله كل خير اخي خالد...


----------



## alsadaf2007 (4 مايو 2014)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## alsadaf2007 (4 مايو 2014)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## enghawraa (7 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم .....
ماهي المواد المستخدمه في صيانة الشقوق الاسفلتيه وفي اعادة تاهيل السطح الاسفلتي الذي تعرض الى تعري وانفصال بين الحصى والاسفلت


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*Up ... !!!
*​


----------



## م/ابوسعيد (1 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (10 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## shrek (27 فبراير 2015)

روابط الشرح لاتعمل - الرجاء التفضل باعادة الرفع


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (28 فبراير 2015)

الشرح من موقع كتب رابط دائم 
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/12431


----------



## shrek (1 مارس 2015)

مهندس خالد عبدالكريم قال:


> الشرح من موقع كتب رابط دائم
> http://www.kutub.info/library/book/12431



جزاك الله خيراً ونفعك ونفع بك .. في انتظار بقية الشروحات لبرنامج synchro 6


----------



## khlio kolo (30 مارس 2015)

رابط البرنامج لايعمل


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (30 مارس 2015)

khlio kolo قال:


> رابط البرنامج لايعمل



اتفضل روابط جديدة 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/pg3618gtoa99pag/PAVER+5.2.part1.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/download/l923za0z0r9791s/PAVER+5.2.part2.rar

​


----------



## alijbeir (22 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا لك وشكر الله سعيك علي جهودك الطيب ومعلومات القيمة التي استفدنا منها في هذا المنتدي والتي منها شرح برنامج صيانه الطرق paver


----------



## مرتجى ابراهيم (10 سبتمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## waly76 (2 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## صبرى محمود (1 أغسطس 2018)

بارك الله فيك


----------

